# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Những lý do khiến bạn chưa tìm được công việc như mong muốn

## thanhcuc

Dù hiện này có rất nhiều việc làm trên các trang tuyển dụng như https://timvieclam365.net/ nhưng lý do tại sao bạn vẫn chưa tìm được việc làm như mong muốn.Dưới đây là một số lý do khiến bạn chưa tìm được công việc như ý muốn:
*1, Đến trễ trong buổi phỏng vấn*

Đi trễ trong buổi phỏng vấn mà không báo trước hoặc không có vì sao khách quan thì quả là một trong lỗi lầm lớn. nhà tuyển dụng sẽ làm những gì trong time mà bạn đến trễ đây? có khả năng họ sẽ huỷ cuộc phỏng vấn với bạn hoặc nếu có trao đổi nhưng bạn sẽ không được đánh giá cao mặc dầu trước đây khi theo dõi hồ sơ ứng viên xin việc họ đã rất ấn tượng với CV của bạn. Hãy đến sớm trước buổi trao đổi khoảng 10-15 phút để có thì giờ chuẩn bị sẵn sàng và thể hiện thái độ trân trọng với buổi phỏng vấn. Bạn cũng không nên đến sớm quá bởi như thế ít nhiều sẽ gây nên phiền phức cho NTD khi họ chưa chuẩn bị sẵn sàng gặp bạn.
*2, Phớt lờ với các hướng dẫn của NTD*
Trong thư mời phỏng vấn trao đổi, bao giờ NTD cũng sẽ nhu yếu về hồ sơ, giấy tờ hay một bài test nào đó. Hãy làm đúng theo các hướng dẫn của họ. Bởi họ luôn coi đấy là nghĩa vụ đầu tiên giành cho bạn. nếu chính bạn hoàn thành tốt thì chứng tỏ bạn là một trong những người dân có nhiệm vụ, còn không thì bạn biết hệ quả được xem là gì rồi đó.

*3, Thiếu tính chuyên nghiệp*

âu phục, giầy dép, túi đeo, kiểu tóc là một nhân tố giúp người tuyển nhân sự xét về sự trang nghiêm và sẵn sàng của bạn dù chưa cần hỏi một câu nào. Hãy ăn mặc một cách lịch lãm và có tác phong bài bản và chuyên nghiệp để gây được ấn tượng lúc đầu. vẻ ngoài chỉn chu và phong cách chuyên nghiệp sẽ làm NTD nhận định và đánh giá cao về bạn hơn.

*4, chuyên môn không hợp*

trình độ của bạn là sale nhưng bạn lại gửi CV vào địa điểm kế toán bán hàng thì này sẽ là một thách thức lớn so với bạn chinh phục được NTD. những công việc không tồn tại liên quan tới những có kinh nghiệm tương quan nào với ngành nghề sắp tới là cản trở không hề nhỏ. bởi vậy, để trao đổi thành công, bạn nên tìm những công việc có tương quan đến chuyên môn hoặc có kinh nghiệm mà bạn đã có.

*5, Thái độ tiêu cực*
hoàn hảo bạn không nên thể hiện những thái độ tiêu cực như khoanh tay trước ngực, nhăn mày, nhìn xung quanh hay uể oải trong buổi phỏng vấn nếu bạn thích có một ngành nghề để gia công.

----------

